# S-trax update



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Some may know this already but aways back I emailed MTH about s-track when it's coming out. A lady freplied spring 2014. We shall see..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A lot of folks have been waiting for this.....I'm not one of them. But considering all the promises, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If the MTH S-track is anything like their O-scale stuff, stay a long, long way from it. I've read nothing but horror stories on it. Poor conductivity, worse switches. Hopefully, they've learned and are going to improve their entire track lineup until they do, none for me. 

A couple links to understand why I say that.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21522&highlight=Realtrax
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20860&highlight=Realtrax

Carl


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> If the MTH S-track is anything like their O-scale stuff, stay a long, long way from it. I've read nothing but horror stories on it. Poor conductivity, worse switches. Hopefully, they've learned and are going to improve their entire track lineup until they do, none for me.
> 
> A couple links to understand why I say that.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21522&highlight=Realtrax
> ...


Carl: It's not; its the old S-Trax from S-helper company that MTH bought out the rights when S-helper went out of business. I have used this track (S-trax) for years and it
is a very very good track. Larry


----------



## idshutterbug (Jan 27, 2014)

I purchased quite a bit of track a few years ago, works great. But I've been waiting to buy switches. Had tried the adapters to use AF switches, but I think S-trax will work better, and match.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

I just received the new MTH s scale catelog in the mail. I ordered it from the web site. I like a hard copy instead on the e-copy. Anyway they sure do brag about how much better their new track is over the old A/F track. Several pages are dedicated to explaining how the new track is better. Seemed cost prohibitive to me but I am a conservative(cheap) flyer guy.


----------

